# Like New 2005 Rivazza for Sale.



## mtbcyclist (Jan 22, 2004)

2005 Burley Rivazza Tandem Beautiful Bike. Hate to sell it but it never gets ridden.


----------



## toddhunter (May 6, 2012)

Do you still have your Burley Tandem for sale?

Todd


----------

